
A 'wave' of layoffs is coming for $100k/year white-collar jobs - cheschire
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/jeffrey-gundlach-sees-unemployment-wave-hitting-white-collar-jobs-224443437.html
======
jim-jim-jim
> one of the outcomes of remote work is it reveals who produces and who
> doesn't

This is why there was a massive spike in meetings scheduled after my company
went into lockdown. All the buzzword jockeys are in a mad rush to prove
themselves "useful" and it's getting in the way of us actually accomplishing
anything.

